# Sometimes they do bite twice



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Today I had the fortune of fishing with Sniperpeeps for a few hours before dark. He had a nice hit and landed a Sheephead and a little while later his other reel started to sing. After a good fight the fish got off or so we thought after further examination we found the hook broke. No biggie he replaces the hooks and keeps going. A few minutes later there it goes again, not this time he lands a nice drum. 20 min later another rod goes off and after a small battle we land another black drum. It gets dark and we call it a night. I start to clean the fish and what do I see but a gold hook broke off in one of the drums mouths. I was always tought if you hook a fish he will not bite again, well here is proof thats not true. Nice job Sniperpeeps.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

nice drum


----------

